# Contact Info for Derrick Bell in Trenton



## CountBrockula66 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello everyone. New member to the forum though I've been a longtime lurker! Good to be here.

I need a repro cab built for an old Silvertone 1484 head. Zak at Electric Standard in Toronto recommended Derrick (I think he built one for him) but he didn't have any contact info. Does anyone here know how I can get in touch with Derrick? A phone # I had seemed to be an old one and I've hit a dead end! Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks everyone.

Dave


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Sending pm now.


----------



## CHAMPIGNON (Mar 27, 2012)

sambonee said:


> Sending pm now.


Hi I’m in the same boat. Trying to get contact for Derrick. Tim DUDLEY reccomended him to me but didn’t have contact info.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index...m-cab-built-for-cheap-talk-to-this-guy.54372/


----------

